# ايهما افضل الهندسة الصناعية ام الهندسة الميكانيكية ؟



## سمير سعد الدين (8 يونيو 2011)

انا طالب هندسة على وشك التخصص ومحتار بين تخصصين الهندسة الصناعية و الهندسة الميكانيكية 
فارجو من اصحاب الخبرة انهم ينصحوني 
كما ارجو التوضيح مجال عمل المهندس الصناعي والمهندس الميكانيكي على مستوى الوطن العربي والعالم



ارجو المساعدة :87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87:


----------



## يزيد الكسعي (25 يونيو 2011)

salam alikum 
i am a mechanical engineer which i had taken this major becouse of many reason
firstly, mechanical engineering is very widely in the field which specializit in ,machining ,aerospeace ,air-conditioning ,designing, manufacturing

but the manufacturing major is very limit ,you can study about the manufacturing things and concentrating in the materials


----------



## الفراعنه المصريه (30 يونيو 2011)

خليك فى الهندسه الميكانيكه لانها اشمل وفيها هتلاقى هندسه التصنيع وبالاضافه للتصميم والصيانه والاختبار والبور هى اعم واشمل ومجال شغلها مفتوح


----------

